# Price forecasts for 2023



## Stirfry (2 mo ago)

Both Rabobank and USDA are positive on prices, although that does not tell the whole story of course. 



https://grainpricenews.com/2022/11/17/live-cattle-prices-to-rise-in-2023-as-tight-supplies-underpin-the-market/


----------

